# Home Wet Bar!



## peejmeister

When my wife and I had our house built almost six years ago, I knew some day I'd build a wet bar in our game room. To prepare, I had the builder stub out plumbing on the wall and arrange the windows to allow to serve as a pass-thru to the pool area. Well, several projects later (including a cozy home theater) I finally finished my wet bar, and here it is!









Here's a picture from the bartender's view. The back contains a microwave for the movie popcorn, a combo fridge/ice maker, sound system for the gameroom's tv/music as well as the music for the pool area outside. To tie the bar in with the pool, I used the same black glass mosaic tiles on the backsplash that we used in the pool. You can also see a bit of the candy counter in the foreground.

I used Absolute Black granite counter tops and installed the same granite in tiles on the floor of the bar area. For lighting, you can see the puck lights to illuminate the belly-up, there's rope lighting under the arm rail to light the front, flourescent lighting in the candy counter, and two halogen spot lights that shine on the bartender's work area. All controlled from the switches above the candy counter. 

Finally, I found an antique wind-clock on eBay and installed it in the canopy for that English pub look.


----------



## bradnailer

Really nice! When's the party?


----------



## cowchaser

Wow.. that looks great. Wife asked why I can't build anything like that. I didn't have the heart to tell her I didn't know how. So I used the "don't have the right tools" excuse.


----------



## AZ Termite

Great job, that really turned out nice. I agree with Brad, whens the party. I could build something like that if I had a game room or a pool or a cozy home theater.


----------



## firehawkmph

PeeJ,
Great job, looks very inviting. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jporter5333

That is beautiful. I especially like the clock. That ia a very very nice touch. But seriously, you need a bigger fridge. I mean, how do you expect to fit enough beer in there for everybody here?:laughing: J/K. Very nice. Now you can get started on the one I just promised my wife I'd build.:laughing:


----------



## TheRecklessOne

holy $*&#@! That thing is awesome peejmeister! Congrats on that fantastic project. How many hours would you say you have in it? :nerd:


----------



## peejmeister

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words! The party's at 8:00! ...but, since I just finished building it, y'all will have to byob to help me stock it. 

As far as how much time I have into it, that's a tough question. I've been working on it for over a year, but in one hour here, a couple hours there increments (I'm sure everyone knows what I mean). I'd guess I've got 200 hours in it, but that's really just a wacky guess. 

This was my first significant stained wood project and I found that precision is a lot more important when you don't have caulk and paint to lean on. Also, I had no idea that you _can't_ go to the big box home center and buy mahogany moulding, so milling all the trim added numerous hours to what I thought would be a few weekend project. Especially since my only tools for milling are a 1/4" router with small, cheap table, and a decent table saw.

I'll try to snap a few more 'detail' pics and post 'em soon. 

My next project to get started soon is the back bar. I'm planning on making it only one bottle deep to save space but still be able to display lighted liquours in front of a mirror. Has anyone seen those LED bottle stands that light bottles from underneath in any of many colors? I'm thinking I might need to rig something like that. http://www.trinorthlighting.com/Bottle_Shelf_Lighting.htm


----------



## dbhost

cowchaser said:


> Wow.. that looks great. Wife asked why I can't build anything like that. I didn't have the heart to tell her I didn't know how. So I used the "don't have the right tools" excuse.


The one I am using is...

I need more time in the shop practicing the joinery on cheap wood before we spend the money on expensive stuff...


----------



## Terry Beeson

Very nice work...

I'll have a Crown on the rocks, please... and a Crown and Coke for the lady...


----------



## Kenbo

It is fantastic work like this that make me glad I'm a woodworker. Thanks for sharing the pics. Almost makes me wish that I drank so that I could make one. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## GeorgeC

Really look great!!!

Did you make the corner column and the fancy whatamaycallits under the front of the bar?

G


----------



## peejmeister

Thanks, George! On the corner column, I blocked up some mahogany stock (with a channel through it for the canopy electrical) for a wood-turning friend of mine who turned it for me. He also turned the matching spindle, split into two halves, for me on either side of the clock. I don't have a lathe and at this time don't have the time to learn how to use one if I did! I cheated on the corbels :blush:--they are store bought maple items I stained to match.


----------



## bosslady

*wetbar design*



peejmeister said:


> When my wife and I had our house built almost six years ago, I knew some day I'd build a wet bar in our game room. To prepare, I had the builder stub out plumbing on the wall and arrange the windows to allow to serve as a pass-thru to the pool area. Well, several projects later (including a cozy home theater) I finally finished my wet bar, and here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture from the bartender's view. The back contains a microwave for the movie popcorn, a combo fridge/ice maker, sound system for the gameroom's tv/music as well as the music for the pool area outside. To tie the bar in with the pool, I used the same black glass mosaic tiles on the backsplash that we used in the pool. You can also see a bit of the candy counter in the foreground.
> 
> I used Absolute Black granite counter tops and installed the same granite in tiles on the floor of the bar area. For lighting, you can see the puck lights to illuminate the belly-up, there's rope lighting under the arm rail to light the front, flourescent lighting in the candy counter, and two halogen spot lights that shine on the bartender's work area. All controlled from the switches above the candy counter.
> 
> Finally, I found an antique wind-clock on eBay and installed it in the canopy for that English pub look.


My husband and I would love to get your drawing for the wetbar. we have a 20x10 room and would loved to have this addition to that room.


----------



## bosslady

My husband and I would loved to get your wetbar design, I am absolutely in love with it.


----------



## bosslady

I just love *peejmeister wetbar, I need that design. How can I get them.*


----------



## ACP

Top notch. I am truly jealous.


----------



## timmybgood

As someone who builds bars for a living, I can say that is one nice bar! I like the candy counter, a nice family-friendly touch.


----------



## woodnthings

*That thread is 2 yrs old...*



bosslady said:


> I just love *peejmeister wetbar, I need that design. How can I get them.*


Maybe if you left a visitor message he would get it via his email?
His last post here was 2 years ago..he may not be participating any longer? :blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman

The work looks great, I like it. I wonder if bosslady likes it?












 









.


----------

